# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Don Burke's spike saving water device?

## Ricardito

Has anyone else seen a spike water saving device on TV?
It was shown by DB few weeks ago it looked like a spike with few holes near the tip. One would push and bury this device close to the plant's roots and pour water down the tube once this is done remove the device and water the next plant. I thought to be a cool idea since it is reusable and non obtrusive.

----------


## roba

I haven't seen anything on TV, but I did purchase a waterfork for my parents last year which has spikes and connects to a hose.  They find that it's great.
I purchased from here:  http://www.neco.com.au/product.asp?pID=131

----------


## Ricardito

> I haven't seen anything on TV, but I did purchase a waterfork for my parents last year which has spikes and connects to a hose.  They find that it's great.
> I purchased from here:  http://www.neco.com.au/product.asp?pID=131

  Thank you Roba that's great to know 
In fact I discover Burke's home made one Yes! it was like that and managed to get the idea
To make your own deep watering device, follow the instructions below.   *You will need*   1 metre (or more, depending on your height) x 12mm hard drawn copper pipe1 x 12mm (No.13) Cu to MI elbow (male thread)1 female thread hose tap fitting *What to do*   Solder the elbow joint to the copper pipeScrew on the hose tap fittingAttach the hose *Further information* 
 Pipe and tap fittings are available from hardware stores or plumbers suppliers.
Expect to pay around $9.78 per metre for 12mm copper pipe, and $6.41 for a 12mm elbow.  
Hope this help too
cheers!   
#US-prefs,#US-prefs *{font-size:12px;font-weight:normal;font-style:normal;font-family:tahoma,arial,sans-serif;color:#000;text-transform:none;text-decoration:none;letter-spacing:normal;word-spacing:normal;line-height:normal;vertical-align:baseline;direction:ltr;background:transparen  t none repeat scroll 0 0;opacity:1;position:static;visibility:visible;z-index:auto;overflow:visible;white-space:normal;clip:auto;float:none;clear:none;curso  r:auto;text-align:center}/*preserve defaults*/  #US-prefs{display:block;position:fixed;z-index:999;border:1px solid #000;-moz-border-radius:5px;background:rgb(180,180,180) none;color:#FFF0CF;width:400px} #US-darken,#US-darken *{background:transparent none repeat scroll 0 0;opacity:0.7;position:static;visibility:visible;z-index:auto;overflow:visible;white-space:normal;clip:auto;float:none;clear:none;curso  r:auto}/*preserve defaults*/  #US-darken{height:100%;width:100%;display:block;positi  on:fixed;z-index:998;background:rgb(0,0,0) none}    #US-prefs>h1{text-align:center;display:block;font-size:2em;font-weight:normal;border:0;margin:0;padding:0}    #US-prefs p{display:block;margin:5px 10px 1em 5px;font-family:arial,sans-serif}    #US-prefs p>b{font-weight:bold}    #US-prefs>div{display:block;width:300px;margin:0 auto;text-align:right;}    #US-prefs>div>div{display:block;width:300px;margin:0 auto;text-align:center}    .US-radio{margin:0.2em auto !important;padding:2px 2px;border:1px solid #000;-moz-border-radius:3px;}    .US-radio div{display:block;width:100%;margin:0 auto;text-align:left !important;font-weight:bold !important}    #US-prefs input{text-align:left;margin:0.7em 0;padding:0 6px;background:#FFE1A2;border:1px solid #000;-moz-border-radius:4px;border-color:#5F3E00 #5F3E00 #000 #5F3E00;font-family:verdana,arial,sans-serif}    #US-prefs>div>div input{margin:0 0;padding:0 0;background:#FFE1A2;border:1px solid #000;-moz-border-radius:4px;border-color:#5F3E00 #5F3E00 #000 #5F3E00;font-family:verdana,arial,sans-serif}

----------


## japthorpe

Ricardito 
We make plastic watering spike here. They are 325mm in length and have a thread which is compatible with coke or lemonade bottles. We are currently working on making an adapter for standard garden hose fittings. 
We can sell the parts individually or as a kit, which we are still processing. 
The final kit will include. 325mm watering spikeGarden hose adapterSpike driver (which protects the end whilst hammering into the ground).Price $40 for a box of 20 spikes. Spike driver included. 
For more info email jason@isca.com.au

----------

